# Infiniti Planning Front-Drive Product Push



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Unveiled at the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, the Infiniti JX Concept will go into production as both an all-wheel drive model and as a front-drive version, marking the start of more front-drivers to come.

Following the JX will be a niche market electric car based on the Nissan Leaf's front-drive architecture. After that, look for a small luxury hatchback based based on the Etherea concept and competing with cars like the Audi A3, BMW 1 Series and Lexus CT200h. And it might not end there either with Nissan of the Americas product boss Larry Dominique commenting in a recent interview with Automotive News that, "Customers really don't care that much about the platform beneath their car."

With greater efficiencies with front-drive platforms, in terms of both fuel economy and packaging, Dominique did confirm that despite these advantages, certain models (like the G and M), will remain rear-drivers.

Allowing Infiniti to leave the rear-drive only mindset behind is its progressive design language says Nissan global design boss Shiro Nakamura. In the past Infiniti had to rely on rear-drive, due both to it being an emerging brand and because its designs were too close to Nissan models. That, however, has changed and Nakamura believes Infiniti's current and future styling will allow the brand to stand alone as a pure luxury marque.

More: *Infiniti Planning Front-Drive Product Push* on AutoGuide.com


----------

